# Dogmatic



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I have a very excitable dog for whom lead training just isn't working at the moment; I have tried every method I have been able to get my hands on! She has a Halti, however she can still pull on this and when she does so it comes up into her eyes. I have read that the Dogmatic head harness is not supposed to do this. Would people generally agree with this? It looks very cruel and uncomfortable for her, especially when we are road-walking and I have to keep her on a short lead as she is also dog reactive. I just wanted a few people's opinions before I bought one, as they are a little pricey  

Thank you very much


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are many models of head halters on the market, none, IME prevent a dog from pulling, however they do prevent the dog pulling with the same power as on a collar.

Which model you select will depend on your particular preference, but not all head halters suit all dogs' head shapes; also some operate from behind the head and some under the chin. Also the fastenings differ; some are buckle and some are clip; which you select will depend on how often you want to put on/take off the head halter and how quickly; if your dog is very hairy etc etc

There are pros and cons to all of the designs, what suits one handler/dog will not meet the needs of another.

Black Dog Head Halter

Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Black Dog Head Halter

The Canny Collar

The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead

The Dogalter

Welcome to Kumfi

The DogMatic

Dogmatic Headcollar

Gentle Controller

GenCon All-in-1

The Gentle Leader

The Gentle Leader at Canine Concepts

The Halti

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/halti.php

The K9 Bridle

K9 Bridle | The world's first dog collar

The Newtrix Easy Way

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - About Angela: an aggressive dog is an unhappy dog

The SWAG headcollar

http://www.southwestagilitygoods.co.uk/headcollar.html

Rope Lead Head Halter

Rope Slip Lead Head Collar Combination

Martingale head halter

Phoenix Martingale Headcollars

http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...aring_your_dog_for_a_muzzle_or_headcollar.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf

The last link is how to use a head halter correctly and the penultimate one is how to introduce your dog to a halter correctly.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Nothing remotely 'cruel' about the Dogmatic as long as it fits well - the same applies to any headcollar )

I used the Dogmatic for ages and found it superb. Get a double ended lead for the best level of control, one end attached to the Dogmatic, the other to the normal collar. Ezy-dog does a very strong, comfy double ended lead.

Email Dogmatic for sizing advice. I think the best one is the padded/webbing fabric one, NOT the Leather one.

Once you are using the above items, you will have far more control and can then do more training and reward for calmer behaviour.

*NEVER EVER jerk on the lead OR use a flexi/extending lead with a headcollar - it can be very dangerous for the dog.*


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, I use a dogmatic on frank.
He's strong, a puller and goes mental at cats and other dogs when on the lead.
I tried heaps of collars, harnesses and head collars then decided to get a dogmatic. 
I clip one end of the lead to the head collar, under the chin, and the other lead clip to his normal collar. That way I can control him without keep jerking his head. 
Most of the time he is ok at walking close to me without pulling but this is only because I've spent the time with him working on it. If he decides to pull, I know I've got the added control of the dogmatic.
ATM we are working towards him not reacting when we see other dogs and cats. It's going well and to be honest I wouldn't feel confident in doing this without the dogmatic. 
May not work for you but it may do. You would need to call them and they advise you on what size to get. If you have the correct fit then they should be comfy. 
Hope that helps. 

Eta, we have the padded webbing one.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I use Dogmatics for mine and although pricey they are worth it and make the world of difference. They do not ride up and don't rub on their faces either.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks for the replies and advice. I think I will need to give them a ring; she's a collie cross but only has a small head so not sure if size 2 will be too big for her. is it possible to adjust the dogmatic?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nat88 said:


> thanks for the replies and advice. I think I will need to give them a ring; she's a collie cross but only has a small head so not sure if size 2 will be too big for her. is it possible to adjust the dogmatic?


You can adjust them - you have to measure round the muzzle and also round the neck - give them a call and they will keep you right. I have the leather ones but you can purchase webb one which are much cheaper and still do the same thing.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

out of curiosity and to save me making a new thread, are any of these paw proof, in the sense that the dog cant paw it off ?


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just recently got a halti head collar and my dog, who is excellent at pawing off his figure of 8 lead when it takes his fancy, can't paw it off :hand:


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

lol mine can get the halti off


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha maybe mine's just not realised the best way to get the halti off then


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

blitzens mum said:


> out of curiosity and to save me making a new thread, are any of these paw proof, in the sense that the dog cant paw it off ?


I think the Dogmatic is best for this, in my experience.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

my dog can get the halti off too. another reason to try a different headcollar lol


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I think the Dogmatic is best for this, in my experience.


can a basket muzzle be worn over the top of one ?


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have just got a dogmatic for Bramble and it was much more expensive than the gentle leader I was using before, and he hates the dogmatic constantly trying to paw it off or rub his snout on the ground, which he didnt do with the gentle leader. Mostly now I use a harness but the control is not as good as a head collar. Ive tried all the usual when walking stop when he pulls,turn around when he pulls, but its not working although he doesnt pull quite like a steam train anymore.:nono:


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried many different head collars on my Staffordshire bull terrier. First was the halti which rubbed under her eyes, Then a rope head collar than made the top of her nose sore almost like a rope burn(she has very thin fur)

I then tried a dogmatic on my girl but it caused her breathing problems as it restricted her mouth fully opening so stopped using it. Next tried a canny collar and she soon learnt to pull in that too. After pulling so hard and causing herself a massive nose bleed and my vet said not to use it again I got rid off all her head collars. 

It was the best thing I ever did. The first couple of months I really struggled to walk her as she pulled so hard but after sticking with it and making her walk next to me she improved. 
She now walks nicely 90% of the time on a collar. She will still have her moments but its no way near as intense as she used to be. I also use a harness with a front clip if shes excitable or going for a walk in a new place


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

XMaizieX said:


> I have tried many different head collars on my Staffordshire bull terrier. First was the halti which rubbed under her eyes, Then a rope head collar than made the top of her nose sore almost like a rope burn(she has very thin fur)
> 
> *I then tried a dogmatic on my girl but it caused her breathing problems as it restricted her mouth fully opening so stopped using it*. Next tried a canny collar and she soon learnt to pull in that too. After pulling so hard and causing herself a massive nose bleed and my vet said not to use it again I got rid off all her head collars.
> 
> ...


Great that you've done so well with the training )

Re the Dogmatic: I don't think the one you had fitted properly because it's definitely not meant to restrict the mouth at all


----------

